# Exciting date ideas?



## TheBadGuy (Nov 20, 2003)

I'm wondering if anyone has some exciting and interesting dating ideas? I have a couple ladies on the go and one of them is an excitement junkie like me.

Here's what we've already done;

Rock climbing
Strip club
Mixed martial arts fights
Concert

and of course the usual nice dinner after each one.

It's too cold to go skydiving again so that's out until spring.


----------



## Var (Nov 20, 2003)

Where do you live?  Go out for some winter sports like skiing/snowboarding.  Always a good time and a great rush.   

P.S.  This is my 200th post!!!!  I've been a regular here since May 02, so I guess I need to start whoring more, huh?


----------



## heeholler (Nov 20, 2003)

What? No bungee jumping in there!


----------



## TheBadGuy (Nov 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Var *_
> Where do you live?  Go out for some winter sports like skiing/snowboarding.  Always a good time and a great rush.
> 
> P.S.  This is my 200th post!!!!  I've been a regular here since May 02, so I guess I need to start whoring more, huh?



I live in Canada. The skiing idea is a good one! 

As for the whoring.........I don't see what sexual promiscuity has to do with your lack of posts, but hey, it's all good as long as you remember, If you think she's spunky, cover your monkey!


----------



## TheBadGuy (Nov 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by heeholler *_
> What? No bungee jumping in there!



Yeah, I think that will have to wait until the warm weather, unless there's such a thing as indoor bungee jumping?


----------



## Var (Nov 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by TheBadGuy *_
> I live in Canada. The skiing idea is a good one!
> 
> As for the whoring.........I don't see what sexual promiscuity has to do with your lack of posts, but hey, it's all good as long as you remember, If you think she's spunky, cover your monkey!



  Classic! I'll remember that!


----------



## Var (Nov 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by vanity *_
> Stay home and YOU cook a nice romantic dinner for HER.
> 
> Later give her a full body massage.
> ...



Great idea, but I think you missed the "excitement junkie" part.  
She sounds like a wild child!


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 20, 2003)

hey bad guy where are you in Canada?

as long as you do the activity first then the dinner its all good. 
just make sure to bring her a gift


----------



## Randy (Nov 20, 2003)

What...no sky diving 
No actually I would say that one of the most fun adventures that I have done would have to be White Water Rafting.   I guarantee you that is it a rush of all times.   There would be no date that would be dissapointed about that one.   But unless your date has experience, go with a more mellow run.  If her ass gets tossed out of the boat, you may not have another date


----------



## TheBadGuy (Nov 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> hey bad guy where are you in Canada?



Kingston, Ontario


----------



## TheBadGuy (Nov 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Randy *_
> What...no sky diving
> No actually I would say that one of the most fun adventures that I have done would have to be White Water Rafting.   I guarantee you that is it a rush of all times.   There would be no date that would be dissapointed about that one.   But unless your date has experience, go with a more mellow run.  If her ass gets tossed out of the boat, you may not have another date



I've already done the skydiving thing, and I'll take one of them with me next time, but it's too cold for that right now.

The white water rafting is a good idea.......but I assume that has to be done in warm weather as well? Winter sucks! 

I just thought of "caving". That might be a cool thing to do.


----------



## Jodi (Nov 20, 2003)

J'Bo 

BTW - this is mmafiter


----------



## Randy (Nov 20, 2003)

hmmmmm winter ideas....

1.  hot tubbing
2.  hiking to natural hot springs
3.  indoor concerts (you done that)
4.  hellicopter ride /plane ride 
5.  HOT air balloon ride 
6.  Romantic yacht cruise *** Oh yeah
7.  Bowling (personal favorite) 
8.  Miniature golf
9.  Romantic custom limo ride with dinner/rose/wine/show


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by TheBadGuy *_
> Kingston, Ontario



Its MMafiter? How come the new name? never knew he had a nice bod 
Well your gonna have to come to my National competition on August 7th cause its in Kingston. 

randy...bowling  what a good way to get rid of the gal


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 20, 2003)

shit what the hell is MMafiter doing dating  isnt he married to W8?


----------



## gr81 (Nov 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Randy *_
> hmmmmm winter ideas....
> 
> 1.  hot tubbing
> ...




dude, every single one of these activities is WAY too much money to spend on a date. jesus christ, a limo ride!? a helicopter ride!? these are things that you do with a women who you are already sleeping with, not a chick you are trying to fuck. Take her out for some drinks and bring her back to your place. If she wants excitement tell her that her fucking you is gonna be plenty exciting. don't go ahead and spend hundreds of dollars on a date that is gonna get you no where. I like the hottubing one, the bowling one is lame, I don't know very many girls that would be too impressed with going to a bowling alley on a date. I do like vanity's idea about the home dinner all romatnic. that is a good idea. Going through all taht trouble she should appreciate much more than taking her out.


----------



## Jodi (Nov 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> shit what the hell is MMafiter doing dating  isnt he married to W8?


They are no longer together.


----------



## kbm8795 (Nov 20, 2003)

Ehhh.? Now I thought all of you Canucks loved hockey....so there's got to be some romance in one of those hotly contested games....and of course, you take her ice skating so she can see why you'd be hell-on-blades if you were playin' hockey! 

mmmm...there's always sledding or tobagganing....and I always thought getting to try a bobsled once might be fun...you'd be getting all cold and wet so you have to find a good warm fire and huddle together over a warm drink

of course, if it's inside ya want....see if they still run one of those inexpensive mystery dinner night things - then you can play supersleuths together....and if you are feelin' like being trashy, hang out at a blue collar club and challenge all the regulars to darts.....or...maybe take in a drag queen mud wrestling event... 
....you can always hang out with the old ladies at bingo night, too....shoot...the adventure is in the variety of things you experience...


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by gr81 *_
> dude, every single one of these activities is WAY too much money to spend on a date. jesus christ, a limo ride!? a helicopter ride!? these are things that you do with a women who you are already sleeping with, not a chick you are trying to fuck. Take her out for some drinks and bring her back to your place. If she wants excitement tell her that her fucking you is gonna be plenty exciting. don't go ahead and spend hundreds of dollars on a date that is gonna get you no where. I like the hottubing one, the bowling one is lame, I don't know very many girls that would be too impressed with going to a bowling alley on a date. I do like vanity's idea about the home dinner all romatnic. that is a good idea. Going through all taht trouble she should appreciate much more than taking her out.



You have such a way with words hun  Remind me never to accept if you ask me out when we meet 

Jodi...huh? for real? that good or bad?

KB...good ideas minus the hockey...unless there are alot of fights its boring IMO...and hey i like BINGO


----------



## kbm8795 (Nov 20, 2003)

J'Bo.....well, darn...and here I thought they could have a blast tossin' stuff at the players in the penalty box.... 

These are probably not great ideas for the winter months, but ya know, sometimes little community clubs in the States run road rallies in the spring - you get a teammate to navigate and tour country roads looking for clues to the treasure...
And even here at this University, we do this annual cardboard boat building competition - people build outrageous boats and then we see how far they go out into the campus lake before they sink...anyway, I'm gettin' off track here...


----------



## JJJ (Nov 20, 2003)

Skydiving + wet clothes + cold weather = excitement


----------



## Randy (Nov 21, 2003)

Gr,

First off, If your going on a date with someone special then I would disagree with you in respect to thinking all those items are expensive.  If all your thinking about is sleeping with her then I feel sorry for any girl that you date.  Now maybe some of those things maybe be to expensive for some individuals, but not for others (I was just listing ideas, they weren't mandatory).  Now as for the bowling, that was intended as a joke specifically for J'BO.

***Also a tip, you may want to cool out on the language. I hope you wouldn't talk like that on a date.  Well date or no date, you sure come across like a real prick using that kind of talk here.
At least in my mind.




> _*Originally posted by gr81 *_
> dude, every single one of these activities is WAY too much money to spend on a date. jesus christ, a limo ride!? a helicopter ride!? these are things that you do with a women who you are already sleeping with, not a chick you are trying to fuck. Take her out for some drinks and bring her back to your place. If she wants excitement tell her that her fucking you is gonna be plenty exciting. don't go ahead and spend hundreds of dollars on a date that is gonna get you no where. I like the hottubing one, the bowling one is lame, I don't know very many girls that would be too impressed with going to a bowling alley on a date. I do like vanity's idea about the home dinner all romatnic. that is a good idea. Going through all taht trouble she should appreciate much more than taking her out.


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Nov 21, 2003)

Randy, we've already been this route before...

gr8's vocab is on a  slippery slope when impressing women is involved. 

Bustin your balls gr8...

In the famous words of the gr81 himself..."Trust me on this...I know".


----------



## gr81 (Nov 21, 2003)

thats right I talk dirty to them and they love that shit.  If it didn't work then I wouldn't do it fellas. We all know that women are giving up the pink to the badboys, not the nice guys. That is just the way things are.
seriously though, Randy I know that you aren't trying to tell me to whatch my mouth are you. And I know that you aren't trying to call me a prick either b/c that would be pretty assuming and pressumptious of you. I will just assume that you aer joking. Anyways,  you would really spend 100s of dollars on a first date?! I would love to spend money on a girl that I am seriously dating and am intimate with and care for, but to spend that on a stranger before you know her is foolish man. Would you spend that kind of money on a guy you just met? no you wouldn't. So that means the girl has something you want and you don't need to pay that money to get it. Women are the ones that are all pro feminism, they want equal treatment and for the gender lines to be blurred right. Well why don' t they take US on helicopter rides and pay for it hmmm? b/c they EXPECT US to do it. no sir. And it has nothing to with being cheap or anything like that. I am willing to spend hella money on my friends but not on strangers. 
And I thank yoiu not to patronize me BO, I know what you are up to.


----------



## Jim1954 (Nov 21, 2003)

Take her to a SM Dungeon, if you've never been yourself, it'll be exciting for both of you.


----------



## JJJ (Nov 21, 2003)

Got a lot of snow? Take 2 shovels and dig out a cave. Spend the night. A lot of work but a memory for life.


----------



## Eggs (Nov 21, 2003)

When you spend money on a date you arent necessarily just spending it on them.  Last I checked, two people go on a date... if its something that you want to do and will be a fun experience, I say go for it.

Once again gr81, you assume the sole aspect of dating is getting "the pink".  Dont say you arent, because its the single thing that you always bring up in any conversation that you have about women.  Theres actually more to life than that bro, and more to a relationship.  With the type of girls you hook it up with I hope that if you ever get married some day you realize its doomed to failure.  Not that you would care, because there is "pink" elsewhere too.

But as you've said, you're a different person in real life than you are here.  I hope so, because one could easily assume you to be shallow and lacking in any virtues what so ever.

Oh, and you are a prick 



MMA, I suggest going to a visitors center if they have one in your area and looking for different things that are offered.  They should have quite a few options for you.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 21, 2003)

Teach her how to fight! it's Cheap!!, turn on, and you get to wrestle with her; which leads to more exciting things


----------



## TheBadGuy (Nov 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> 
> Jodi...huh? for real? that good or bad?



Yes for real, and it's very good!


----------



## TheBadGuy (Nov 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> J'Bo
> 
> BTW - this is mmafiter



Ahhh....you miss me, I can tell.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 21, 2003)

Two words Rob:

Tantric Sex


----------



## TheBadGuy (Nov 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> 
> MMA, I suggest going to a visitors center if they have one in your area and looking for different things that are offered.  They should have quite a few options for you.



Duh! Why didn't I think of that?!!? That's a great idea!


----------



## TheBadGuy (Nov 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by ponyboy *_
> Two words Rob:
> 
> Tantric Sex



Hell, I'll settle for just plain old vanilla sex!!!


----------



## Jodi (Nov 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by TheBadGuy *_
> Ahhh....you miss me, I can tell.


Fuck off


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by gr81 *_
> thats right I talk dirty to them and they love that shit.  If it didn't work then I wouldn't do it fellas. We all know that women are giving up the pink to the badboys, not the nice guys. That is just the way things are.
> seriously though, Randy I know that you aren't trying to tell me to whatch my mouth are you. And I know that you aren't trying to call me a prick either b/c that would be pretty assuming and pressumptious of you. I will just assume that you aer joking. Anyways,  you would really spend 100s of dollars on a first date?! I would love to spend money on a girl that I am seriously dating and am intimate with and care for, but to spend that on a stranger before you know her is foolish man. Would you spend that kind of money on a guy you just met? no you wouldn't. So that means the girl has something you want and you don't need to pay that money to get it. Women are the ones that are all pro feminism, they want equal treatment and for the gender lines to be blurred right. Well why don' t they take US on helicopter rides and pay for it hmmm? b/c they EXPECT US to do it. no sir. And it has nothing to with being cheap or anything like that. I am willing to spend hella money on my friends but not on strangers.
> And I thank yoiu not to patronize me BO, I know what you are up to.



Actually GR81 i have spent over $100 on a man on a first date. I would do it again too. Its not the money that counts and its a person not just A DATE and so really i dont care. I would be willing to spending $1000 if i had to travel for a special date and i assume someone would do that for me because i am worth it. 

And punky (GR81) in the end we all go with the good and sensitive men babe  

JJJ...WOW if a man did that i would be very impressed!

CRASHMAN...fighting is always good  only knowing your luck she would break your leg(s) 

BAD...well welcome back and i am glad that its a good thing  you gonna come see my show so we can meet? alot of people from IM will be there. well some  good ones


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Fuck off



Wow sorry i did not know what the two of you did not like eachother


----------



## Jodi (Nov 21, 2003)

A guy that beats the shit out of his wife shouldnt be looking for alot of friends.


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 21, 2003)

OH geeze i am so sorry.

Maybe the fighting idea wasnt so good CRASH.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 21, 2003)

Alright lets not start this again and quit spreding gossip, you don't like em stay outa his threads. simple. I don't needa read drama.


----------



## Jodi (Nov 21, 2003)

Its not gossip, its the truth


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 21, 2003)

I don't care what it is, i don't need to be reading about HIS personal life and you don't need to be telling everyone about it.


----------



## Jodi (Nov 21, 2003)

Fine but if he starts lying about Leah again, I will post what I want and where I want.


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 21, 2003)

Maybe instead of getting dating advice he should get some help.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Nov 21, 2003)




----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Fine but if he starts lying about Leah again, I will post what I want and where I want.


ok, glad we could settle this like adults


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> Actually GR81 i have spent over $100 on a man on a first date.



Geez...I hope he put out!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 21, 2003)

i did   jk!


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 21, 2003)

We were together 5 years 

Oh i thought that you meant $100 on all dates put together


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Nov 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> ok, glad we could settle this like adults



I think it's a little late for that CRASH.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 21, 2003)

ya but denial is very powerful


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 21, 2003)

Man i got a date tonight and i'm so broke i don't know how i'm gonna pull this off.....and she's a popular girl too...i'm fucked


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 21, 2003)

well you still on cruches? you could play dr 

seriously though it doesnt take alot or any money to show a girl a good time.

can you do any activities yet?

warm outside?


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 21, 2003)

Lots of easy choices for a cheap date CRASH...picnics, sports (playing against each other...makes them sweat), playing board games, working out together...they are cheesy but they usually work...plus you can play fun games like BattleStrip or Strip Trivial Pursuit.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 21, 2003)

winter and i can hobble


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 21, 2003)

Where you live again? 

Can you cook?

Maybe you can go tobaganning and she can pull your ass throw the snow


----------



## Leslie (Nov 21, 2003)

Can you scrape up $4.95 for a rental?
Couch cuddle time is free


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 21, 2003)

i live in the california mountians. I can cook well but i don't know how into chicken and steamed rice


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie *_
> Can you scrape up $4.95 for a rental?
> Couch cuddle time is free




i think i can do that  Cuddlings always awesome


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 21, 2003)

have you ever gone out with her before?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 21, 2003)

nuh uh...i conjured up enough guts to finally call her up and ask her out for today on wednesday that made my day


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 21, 2003)

great job C 

personally i wouldnt do the movie and dinner thing at your place then...too much too fast might be uncomfortable for her.

what about swimming (get to see her bod) and then cook her a nice meal.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 21, 2003)

ya also get to swim with a trash bag around my leg


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 21, 2003)

oh i did not know you still had that damn cast on.
geeze that limits activities.

I KNOW I KNOW.

go to the arcade and play some games (let her win sometimes) buy her a hot dog and fries and share a milkshake and then go back to your place for a movie (not all guts and fighting) if things are going well.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 21, 2003)

Girls like the movie how to lose a guy in ten days right cause i'd watch it again with her


----------



## ZECH (Nov 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> nuh uh...


Damn Crash! My 6 yr old talks like that. Talk like an adult bro.
BTW, is that a yes or no??????


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> Damn Crash! My 6 yr old talks like that. Talk like an adult bro.
> BTW, is that a yes or no??????




nuh uh = no 

uh huh = yes 

haven't you ever been in bed with a girl?  jk


----------



## ZECH (Nov 21, 2003)

No just women! Just yanking your chain there Crash!!
Glad you clarified though!!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 21, 2003)

i know ya are


----------



## JJJ (Nov 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> 
> 
> JJJ...WOW if a man did that i would be very impressed!





What? No no, I said TWO shovels, you get to dig aswell  
Besides its great cardio and your lower back will be sore like you wouldnt belive.  
And if theres 2 of us digging, itll only take like 3 hours  
If we find a good hill that is...

btw, like your new avi


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> 
> 
> Girls like the movie how to lose a guy in ten days right cause i'd watch it again with her



Yes very good movie...however if you rent the sex and the city series you can pick up some tips and REALLY impress the hell outta her 

Crash...you DID NOT put out...you were a dead lay cause you are damn broken  

DG...actually its kinda cute when i guy says nah ah (in person though) doesnt work over the net 

JJJ...FUQ THAT you gotta shovel before she gets there and then light candles in the igloo and have a warm blankey (thats for DG) in there...you'd score for sure...or as GR81 says...youd "get the pink"  oh and thanks.


----------



## Randy (Nov 21, 2003)

GR,  all I can say is that you obviously have a big misconception on how to treat women.  And as far as telling you to watch your mouth, I was not joking.   You can talk trash anywhere you wish and spout off that foul mouth of yours.  That it is non of my business.  But when you start dissing me for providing some dating ideas to a member who asked for them, you can piss off.  If my dating ideas are not to your liking, then just shut the hell up and present your own ideas, no need to diss mine.     

You know GR81, the funny thing is I thought you were a pretty cool dude.  But after your comments here, I think you are a low life punk.   



> _*Originally posted by gr81 *_
> thats right I talk dirty to them and they love that shit.  If it didn't work then I wouldn't do it fellas. We all know that women are giving up the pink to the badboys, not the nice guys. That is just the way things are.
> seriously though, Randy I know that you aren't trying to tell me to whatch my mouth are you. And I know that you aren't trying to call me a prick either b/c that would be pretty assuming and pressumptious of you. I will just assume that you aer joking. Anyways,  you would really spend 100s of dollars on a first date?! I would love to spend money on a girl that I am seriously dating and am intimate with and care for, but to spend that on a stranger before you know her is foolish man. Would you spend that kind of money on a guy you just met? no you wouldn't. So that means the girl has something you want and you don't need to pay that money to get it. Women are the ones that are all pro feminism, they want equal treatment and for the gender lines to be blurred right. Well why don' t they take US on helicopter rides and pay for it hmmm? b/c they EXPECT US to do it. no sir. And it has nothing to with being cheap or anything like that. I am willing to spend hella money on my friends but not on strangers.
> And I thank yoiu not to patronize me BO, I know what you are up to.


----------



## gr81 (Nov 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Randy *_
> GR,  all I can say is that you obviously have a big misconception on how to treat women.  And as far as telling you to watch your mouth, I was not joking.   You can talk trash anywhere you wish and spout off that foul mouth of yours.  That it is non of my business.  But when you start dissing me for providing some dating ideas to a member who asked for them, you can piss off.  If my dating ideas are not to your liking, then just shut the hell up and present your own ideas, no need to diss mine.
> 
> You know GR81, the funny thing is I thought you were a pretty cool dude.  But after your comments here, I think you are a low life punk.




OMG I was totally not dissing your post at all, I was just responding to it. I think that you are reading a little to far into it man. When did I talk trash about you? no where in my post did I say anything about you. I was just merely responding to some of the ideas you listed. If you wanna take that how you are then that ain't my problem, that is yours. I have no beef with you. No need to trip. As for how I treat women, don't even go there b/c you don't even know.


----------



## gr81 (Nov 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> Once again gr81, you assume the sole aspect of dating is getting "the pink".  Dont say you arent, because its the single thing that you always bring up in any conversation that you have about women.  Theres actually more to life than that bro, and more to a relationship.  With the type of girls you hook it up with I hope that if you ever get married some day you realize its doomed to failure.  Not that you would care, because there is "pink" elsewhere too.




yes there is but right now I don't want to be married or be in a relationship so then my attitude applies just perfectly for what my goals are at this point in my life. When I am looking to be in a serious relationship then my attitude will be different and I will do all the things to make a relationship work. I am young am it is time to have fun and experience things, sow my wild oats so to speak, so when I grow older and am looking to settle I will have no regrets. do you disagree with that? I'm sorry that I don't sugarcoat things for you guys. that is just the way I talk. Generally speaking eggs,, for a 22 yr old male getting laid IS what life is about. we grow out of that phase later in life but generally that it true. It isn't just pig headed old gr81 over here with that mentallity. thanks for the compliment though buddy. 



> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> Actually GR81 i have spent over $100 on a man on a first date. I would do it again too. Its not the money that counts and its a person not just A DATE and so really i dont care. I would be willing to spending $1000 if i had to travel for a special date and i assume someone would do that for me because i am worth it.
> 
> *How do we know that you are worth it until we get to know you better? I am sure that you have had dates that were a bust. wouldn't you regret spending lots of money on them if they turned out to be a jerk? My point is that you don't know the person yet so don't go and spend 100s of dollars on a stranger. On a GF go right  ahead b/c you know and care for that person. I am just speaking generally of course. Now is what I am saying really that bad J, Is it? I don't see how.*
> ...






> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> seriously though it doesnt take alot or any money to show a girl a good time.



see that was my whole point. thanks for clarifying it for me


----------



## Randy (Nov 21, 2003)

GR,

Maybe I was reading to far into your post,  and you were not dissing me.  The main thing that set me off was your way with words.  I think you were very disrespectful to all the women here, and don't think any of them appreciated that.  I don't claim to be a perfect myself, but come on GR.. You have to admit you were a PRICK.  It is non of my business how you treat women outside of this forum, but please do them a favor and give them a little bit of respect while you're here. I'm sure they all will appreciate that. 



> _*Originally posted by gr81 *_
> OMG I was totally not dissing your post at all, I was just responding to it. I think that you are reading a little to far into it man. When did I talk trash about you? no where in my post did I say anything about you. I was just merely responding to some of the ideas you listed. If you wanna take that how you are then that ain't my problem, that is yours. I have no beef with you. No need to trip. As for how I treat women, don't even go there b/c you don't even know.


----------



## gr81 (Nov 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Randy *_
> GR,
> 
> Maybe I was reading to far into your post,  and you were not dissing me.  The main thing that set me off was your way with words.  I think you were very disrespectful to all the women here, and don't think any of them appreciated that.  I don't claim to be a perfect myself, but come on GR.. You have to admit you were a PRICK.  It is non of my business how you treat women outside of this forum, but please do them a favor and give them a little bit of respect while you're here. I'm sure they all will appreciate that.




Let me ask you a question, are you the acting embassitor for the feminist movement? I haven't disrespected anyone here. just b/c I used a few cuss words all of a sudden I am disrespecting women, is that it? or maybe it was b/c I said that men shouldn't pay an arm and a leg to go on a date with some chick they don't' even know yet? All I said was that men my age think about getting laid all the time, is that not generally true? I am sorry that this offends you man. Like I said I have no beef with you, but if all these women are supposedly offended at what I have to say then they can come to me and we can discuss it like adults. Neither they nor I need you to speak up on behalf of there being like I am slandering all woman b/c I didn't.  Cmon man, meow.


----------



## Randy (Nov 21, 2003)

GR,  If you can't see that you disrespected woman with that post, then you have more problems then I thought.   At least be man and admit it... 

Ambassador for the feminist movement    What have you been smoking?     But if there was such a thing, I wouldn't think it would take one to realize you disrespected the women here.    <oink> <oink> <oink>


----------



## gr81 (Nov 21, 2003)

give me an example then of how I did? I am listening. I will be glad to debate it with you.


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 21, 2003)

> How do we know that you are worth it until we get to know you better? I am sure that you have had dates that were a bust. wouldn't you regret spending lots of money on them if they turned out to be a jerk? My point is that you don't know the person yet so don't go and spend 100s of dollars on a stranger. On a GF go right ahead b/c you know and care for that person. I am just speaking generally of course. Now is what I am saying really that bad J, Is it? I don't see how.



Well personally i think 90% of the people in this world are worth $100 and when i go out with someone i usually pre-screen them and so i know that they are great people. If they turn out to be a jerk then hopefully they have a great time cause they wont go out with me again. Would i regret it? nah not at all but then again i dont regret anything that i have ever done in my life. 

I dont see what your saying as bad GR81 i am just telling you my opinion and how i am 

I have to agree with GR81 when he says that its not in everyones agenda to meet a wonderful women to settle down with, sometimes people just want a "piece of ass"...BTW i think that's what BADGUY wants too so i am sure he will like your suggestions 

Randy...personally i know GR81 and so i dont take anything he says personally. to people that dont know him i am sure he would seem unsensitive and disrespecting but thats his way and i accept that. the way you act dictates the women you attract and he wants to attract smut just for some pink tacos


----------



## gr81 (Nov 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> the way you act dictates the women you attract and he wants to attract smut just for some pink tacos




I just have to say that just b/c a girl wants to fuck doesn't make her smut. it makes her horny. it isn't fair to generalize. I am sure that almost every girl here has fucked a guy that they weren't seriously involved with at one time or another.


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by gr81 *_
> I just have to say that just b/c a girl wants to fuck doesn't make her smut. it makes her horny. it isn't fair to generalize. I am sure that almost every girl here has fucked a guy that they weren't seriously involved with at one time or another.



i did not say she was smut...although  some of us can be temp smuts  (not to be confused with sluts)


----------



## gr81 (Nov 21, 2003)

a temp smut huh!? I see J, I see. Just out of curiosity what is the difference between a smut and a slut?


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 22, 2003)

smut is someone who likes dirty, kinky fun sex without strings. a slut is someone who ALWAYS wants dirty, kinky, fun sex without strings with people she doesnt know.


----------



## gr81 (Nov 22, 2003)

alright, it looks like most of us are smuts then, right J


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 22, 2003)

at GR81...depends what day it is


----------

